# Myrtle Beach area Road Bike Rental? S.C.



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a bike shop in around the Myrtle Beach area? I'll be there during Aug. 

I am looking for a road bike to rent. Something either Alum or Carbon level bike. I will be bringing my own saddle and pedals.

This beats flying with my own and paying big bucks to the airlines. 

Thanks. John.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Get hold of Tim at Grand Strand Bicycles in Myrtle Beach, he's a super guy and can probably help you out.

grand strand bicycles myrtle beach


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ray_from_SA said:


> Get hold of Tim at Grand Strand Bicycles in Myrtle Beach, he's a super guy and can probably help you out.
> 
> grand strand bicycles myrtle beach


Thanks! I will look into them. Cheers!


----------

